# 701G Hydraulic fluid mixing ok?



## catdawg (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi I just bought a 710G and have a slight seal leak.... It is getting low in the resovoir. I need to top it off, but the place that I bought it from used DA lubricants, and I am too far to buy this fluid where I live. Is it ok to use another brand of fluid as long as it is made for my backhoe? I am concerned that the mixing will be an issue, thanks everyone!


----------



## JKHoll (Nov 15, 2012)

If you have a manual for it, there should be factory specifications for all lubricants required, with SAE specs.
I would at least match the SAE numbers. If there is question of whether it has the proper lube in it, maybe you should
Change it out.


----------

